# My travel in Australia



## Tony1234 (Jun 18, 2009)

Austra is a large island and the world’s sixth largest country. Australia has many beautiful places for traveling, from the Great Barrier Reef to Sydney. There are also many beautiful beaches. That’s the reason why I went to Australia.
My first impression of Australia was the western architecture, comfortable lief, and nice people. Sydney is made up of many exciting areas, each with its own feature.
We borrowed a car and drove around Fraser Island. I worked on a farm at Bowen for a week. Working on a farm was very difficult. Almost all the people there were working to save travel costs. I also did this. It helped me understand the value of money.
By travelling I felt that the world was small. I realized that I had to study English very hard to be an international person. I ddin’t speak English well, so I often lost my way. Whenever Australians showed me the way, they were willing to help me. I heard that they think of nature first of all when they build a building. They think about animals and plants. I’m impressed by it. Most of all, I learnd about the Australians’ kindness and love of nature. Whenever I see australia, I want to travel to Australia again. I miss Astralia.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Good to hear you enjoyed your travelling here Tony and great that you've taken the time to post on the forum about it.
Hope you do get back to enjoy Australia more, it does as you know have a lot of distance between many places with diverse conditions.


----------



## dmasnick84 (Jul 6, 2009)

That's so great Tony! Having lived in Sydney all my life, it's easy to become a bit jaded toward our country, and forgetful of what we have to offer. Reading comments like yours really make me smile, and stop to appreciate our Australian way of life. Best of luck!


----------



## Chillaxer (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd love to go. I wanna see the south bit and Tassie. I want to see Melbourne and the remote places in Victoria too. Any advice?


----------



## Sherry (Jul 18, 2009)

I am longing to come to Australia some day in my life. I am living in China, so far away from Australia. I get to know Australia from books and internet. It is a very very very charming country.


----------



## sophia5rt (Jul 24, 2009)

*Travel to australia*

Hi there, I'm from India and I've heard so much about Australia from pen pals... I would really like to come down there... its just that i need my visa done...i'm not sure how to go about it though... is it ok to go through a visa processing agency? or should i directly apply to the Embassy?

hope to be there soon !!


----------



## ronnie (Aug 5, 2009)

Australia is a land of contrasts - topographical, cultural, physical, meterological and visual. About 40,000 years ago, the Aborigines were the first to settle. They lived as hunters and gatherers for this entire time, living with a close link to nature, although backburning and other poor agricultural techniques have since been realised to have caused significant deforestation, salinification of the soil and elimination of much of the natural diversity of the landscape. Such a poor ability to interact with nature, despite it being so important, helps explain why much of Australia is now unsuitable for sustaining life. Interestingly, this provides one of the few examples of where the native population damaged the land more than later waves of settlers. Their way of living developed into a complex culture based on oral tradition and intricate social bounds, which was almost destroyed by the second wave of settlers, who were able to populate the land with much more success.


----------

